
Wikipedia Moves to CloudFlare - J_tt
https://twitter.com/krmaher/status/1170425781178310656
======
exabrial
I really hope cloudflare doesn't go the way of a Google.

At one point they were benevolent dictators, and we the subjects enjoy being
oppressed.

Now with the virtual signaling, rotted business ethics, 0 support available,
and tone deaf corporate decisions, we put them into a place of power only to
have it used against us.

~~~
zxcvbn4038
It’s always possible but for now Cloudflare is a joy to work with and their
engineering is top notch. If it wasn’t for their corp HQ being in the most
crazy expensive city in the US that is the place I’d like to work. Check out
their GitHub repos sometime, there are some real gems in there.

~~~
xunderlam
They have a large engineering office in Austin, too.

------
jacekm
This is interesting. I was wondering yesterday why Wikipedia does not use
CloudFlare or some other CDN, but then I thought that cost would be enormous.
It also crossed my mind that CF could sponsor the service, but then again -
even they may not afford paying for the traffic for one of the world's most
popular websites.

I am curious how this will unfold. Thank you Mr Prince and CloudFlare for your
support. I am keeping my fingers crossed so this cooperation, in whatever
form, is successful.

------
xgapp
And another one bites the dust, increasing the monoculture of the web. Let's
also not forget Firefox is going to enable DoH by default too, sending all our
DNS queries to CloudFlare.

I don't know, I just think people should be much more concerned about this.

------
rcaught
> helping us roll onto a new service offering of theirs that was barely yet in
> the wild

So something more than DDOS protection and CDN?

~~~
J_tt
I'm guessing it's Magic Transit, since thats CloudFlare's latest thing, some
other tweets suggested the same.

------
wowaname
CF cannot handle extremely large attacks either; what makes this a more
suitable solution than what they're currently using?

Edit: and before anyone downvotes me, understand that I am asking an earnest
question. I don't know what Wikimedia currently uses to protect their
infrastructure, and how it compares to Cloudflare.

